# Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul Cigar Review - Gut puncher



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good smoke, but not on an empty stomach. This cigar let's you know it is a full bodied smoke. Would be the perfect ending after stuffing yourself a...

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul Cigar Review - Gut puncher


----------

